# What do you call your mischief?



## RePyper (Sep 18, 2014)

So after watching Rattielover713's newest video on youtube (and balling my eyes out), I've really been wondering.

What do you all call your rat groups? I know "mischief" is fairly common, so I was wondering what else people used.

Or maybe if you don't, do you have any ideas? / What do you think is cute? ^^

[I'm looking for my own group name currently.]


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

I always refer to my group as 'my boys'  Pretty boring, but its stuck!


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

I just call them "my squishys". My cats are my "bunch" haha! I just have random words come out my mouth 99% of the time and they stick!


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

I have a hamster as well so they're all collectively known as 'The rodent family'


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

I have affectionately been calling 'my boys' 'Pishy Pants' recently, due to their charming habit of streaking wee all along the back of my couch. So glad its leather and not fabric!


----------



## RePyper (Sep 18, 2014)

@CatsRatsVeggies

Omg, that's too cute. Haha.

I'm the same way and generally call anything that's my "baby" by "booger" for some reason. XD


----------



## RePyper (Sep 18, 2014)

@Kitterpuss 

Oh god, haha. Good thing! Hopefully that won't last forever? XD


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

RePyper said:


> @CatsRatsVeggies
> 
> Omg, that's too cute. Haha.
> 
> I'm the same way and generally call anything that's my "baby" by "booger" for some reason. XD


Haha! I don't really call anyone or anything but it's name.. My OH is Boobear, my dad is Ginger Prince and my mum is Punjaab Princess (we're half Indian). I even call my phone my "dome" haha! Cigarette is cigaroot :') I get my fun by making my vocab sound like mish mash haha


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Just 'baby boys' lame I knowXD


----------



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

Well with me only having the two boys at the moment...they're my terrible two ;P


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm pretty lame. I call the females "the girls" and the males "the boys". Like last night, the boyfriend says, "I know the boys are new, but you need to play with the girls too." Which lead to a few hours of being trampled by my overly energetic girls, lol.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I have "the kids" or "the girls." Which is hard since my ponies, dogs and the chickens are also "the girls."


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

i have my squishie boys and my ladies and when reffering to them all its rattusk i can walk in the room and sarcastically say " oh. no. it. is. a. rat." word for word in a flat voice and they all come running or plaster to the cage door if there up


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

I call them boys when talking to them. When referring them to someone else they are "My rat pack".


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Mine are "my boys" and then i have to make sure people know I'm talking about rats and not children


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Dookers.


----------



## RePyper (Sep 18, 2014)

@CatsRatsVeggies
Omfg, you're so super cute. ;3; lol


@Aeyna
Awww  <3


@darkiss4428
Omg! That's the best ever. XD


@cagedbirdsinging
Aww  Love it. Haha.


----------



## Rattienewby (Aug 31, 2014)

Either The Girls or The Rat Babies. They get to meet their grandparents this weekend on our first road trip and my parents already refer to them at the Grandratties. Ha!


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Dweebs, dorks, freaks, the kids, the bunch, the gang, friends, the crew, just whatever I come up with at the moment


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Mine are "the kids" or "my girls"


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Depending on my mood...

Vermin! Or Rodents! If I'm upset, MaxiCloud or CloudyMax if I'm trying to get their attention... Or sometimes just "you tail draggers"


----------



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

Sorry for double posting, but my boyfriend just told me he was going to go play with "the dudes with attitudes" lol so naturally I immediately thought to share it because it was kind of adorable. He loves them as much as I do! And added bonus, it rhymes ;P

Such a cool topic!


----------



## shayfoxx (Oct 13, 2014)

mine are ratty tats or just the tats and my cats are the meow meows


----------



## sarah424 (Sep 11, 2014)

My boyfriend started calling them the "ratatouilles" (rat-a-tooies) like the movie, so that's what I call them now, too lol!


----------



## NaughtyZoot (Oct 11, 2014)

We've only had ours a week, but we've been calling them everything from love-bugs to little-ones to girlies to rattigans. Eventually something will stick, lol.


----------



## webspinnr (Jul 27, 2014)

I think I'm gonna call mine "my crew"


----------



## RePyper (Sep 18, 2014)

Rattienewby said:


> @Rattienewby


Aww, my mom does the same! Haha. ^^



BlackAce said:


> @BlackAce


Aww, haha. I'm sure that fits great too. XD
& thanks! >w< I'm loving all the answers. haha


----------



## northmcqueen (Mar 8, 2014)

I call mine 'smellies'. Oops.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Mine are called:
-monkeys 
-mischief 
-rattie bumbums
-babies
-gurs (pronouncing girls like this hehe$
-girlies 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RePyper (Sep 18, 2014)

Gannyaan said:


> Mine are called:
> -monkeys
> -mischief
> -rattie bumbums
> ...


Ahhh! Monkeys! Hehe. Reminds me of the band, The Monkees. XD Love them.


----------



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

I sometimes call my boys "My earmuff" and "the belly warmers" since they will either curl up on my shoulder or in my shirt. My mother calls them her "grand-ratties"


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

I just refer to them as "the boys".


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> I just refer to them as "the boys".


Me too!


----------



## RePyper (Sep 18, 2014)

MissSix said:


> I sometimes call my boys "My earmuff" and "the belly warmers" since they will either curl up on my shoulder or in my shirt. My mother calls them her "grand-ratties"


Omg! I love earmuff. XD That's too cute. x)



anawelch said:


> Me too!


Ahh! I just noticed your boys names in your siggy! I love Avatar! *0*


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

The Girly girls


----------



## Andybowker09 (Oct 9, 2014)

Ive got 2 boys Phineas & Ferb (after the cartoon), but as a couple I call them "The rattigans". :stuck_out_tongue_winking_eye:


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

I only have a pair but I call them my "Babies" or "Little ones" XD


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

The nifflers
Hoarders


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

We call our guys the zoo crew, munchkins or just the boys.


----------

